# Insekt im TFT? So wirst du es wieder los



## kays (13. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht kennt der ein  oder andere das folgende Problem: Man ist am Surfen und Plötzlich rennt etwas über den Bildschirm, wenn das putzen des Bildschirms keine Besserung bringt hat sich in den meistens fällen ein Insekt in das innere des TFT verirrt. Mit viel Glück findet es von alleine den weg wieder nach außen, doch wenn es plötzlich stehen bleibt und sich nicht mehr bewegt und auch noch tage später am gleichen fleck sitzt hat man ein Problem. Nun hat man mehrere Möglichkeiten wie man den unschönen fleck wieder weg bekommt.

1. Man wartet einfach bis das Insekt  eingetrocknet ist und von alleine nach unten fällt.

2. Man versucht durch die Lüftungsschlitze mit Druckluft das Tierchen weg zu pusten.

3. Manche Hersteller sollen sich wohl sehr Kulant zeigen und das Tierchen als Garantiefall behandeln, doch wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist fällt das ja leider auch flach.

oder

4. Man lebt damit.


1. und 2.hat bei mir keinen Erfolg gebracht, 3. kam auch nicht in Frage da der TFT keine Garantie mehr hat und mir 4. konnte ich nicht leben.

Dann blieb nur noch der letzte schritt übrig: TFT aufschrauben und das Tierchen so entfernen.
Das klingt komplizierter als es ist. Also los geht es.

_*Alle Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr, die Garantie geht durch den Eingriff natürlich verloren!*_ 

!!! Bevor an Elektrischen Geräten geschraubt wird Netzstecker ziehen !!!



1.

 TFT auf eine ebene Arbeitsfläche legen und den Standfuß entfernen. Auf der Rückseite befinden sich mehrere Schrauben, meist durch Gummistopfen verdeckt. Diese werden alle entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.
der vordere Rahmen ist zu 99% gesteckt und lasst sich mit leichten Hebeln leicht entfernen. Am besten man greift mit dem Daumen unter den Rahmen und drückt diesen nach oben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.
Hat man dies geschafft kann man den Rahmen Vorsichtig abnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4.
hat man an der Vorderseite Knöpfe oder ähnliches wird dort auch ein kabel sein das zu einer Platine geht, dieses sind so gut wie immer nur gesteckt und können einfach entfernt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5.
Nun kann man das Innenleben vom Gehäuse trennen, wenn es nicht auf Anhieb klappen sollte schaut bitte noch einmal nach ob ihr auch wirklich alle Schrauben auf der Rückseite entfernt habt. Wie ihr feststellen werdet sind an der Platine mehrere kabel angeschlossen die meistens alle gleich sind, um nun nicht durcheinander zu kommen solltet ihr diese Nummerieren damit sie wieder an ihren richtigen Platz kommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6.

Nachdem die Kabel Nummeriert sind und entfernt wurden könnt ihr die Schrauben die Seitlich am TFT sitzen lösen und die Platte mit samt Platine  lösen. Es sind meistens nicht mehr wie 2 Schrauben pro Seite die ihr entfernen müsse um alles Abnehmen zu können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7.

Nun geht es dem Ende entgegen, ein eingeklinkter Metallrahmen ist das letzte Element das noch entfernt werden muss um an das Krabbeltier zu kommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8.

Jetzt könnt ihr VORSICHTIG die Platte anheben hinter dem sich das Tierchen versteckt. Bitte nur an den Rändern und wenn möglich mit dünnen Stoffhandschuhen anfassen, wir wollen ja nicht das unsere Arbeit für umsonst war. So nun kommt wohl der gefährlichste teil: wie das Tierchen abbekommen ohne schaden anzurichten ? Ihr sucht euch am besten etwas aus Plastik (Ich habe einen Kabelbinder genommen) und versucht das Tierchen vorsichtig ab zubekommen. Wenn ihr es geschafft habt baut ihr alles in umgekehrter reinfolge wieder zusammen und überprüft im betrieb ob alles geklappt hat. .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche euch viel erfolg dabei.


----------



## boss3D (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*

Ist das witzig!   Ein Insekt "im" Monitor?!      

Na zum Glück hatten ich noch nie derartige Probleme.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*

Ist kein Einzelfall 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ist kein Einzelfall



Das glaube ich dir schon, aber wenn ich mir meinen, gerade erst erschienenen Asus VK222H anschaue, kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen, wie da ein Insekt reinkommen sollte?! Der hat keine Ritzen, außer den Soundöffnungen und selbst, wenn da irgendwas hineinfliegt, könnte es unmöglich hinter das Glas kommen. Aber vielleicht haben ältere Monitore wirklich soviele verlockende Öffnungen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*

Naja, Insekten und Bakterien und elektrischen Geräten ist eigentlich ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem.
Ich meine, da ist es warm, bestimmt verlockend für solche Tierchen..
Zum Glück war noch kein Insekt *in* meinem TFT


----------



## CiSaR (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*

in meinen asus wird sowas auch nich kommen


----------



## CeresPK (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*

Also wenn ich mir so meinen BenQ FP93GX+ anschaue bekomme ich Angst *schon in Panik verfallend*
Der hatt nämlich so schöne große Lüftritzen das da Locker mal ne Mamutfliege durchpassen würde


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*

Bei mir hat sich schon mal so ein Mückchen hinter die Mattscheibe verirrt. Du kannst dir also bei deinem BenQ sorgen machen.

Zum Glück hat sich "der schwarze Punkt" nach paar Tagen verflüchtigt.


----------



## kays (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir so meinen BenQ FP93GX+ anschaue bekomme ich Angst *schon in Panik verfallend*
> Der hatt nämlich so schöne große Lüftritzen das da Locker mal ne Mamutfliege durchpassen würde




den Bildschirm den ich zerlegt habe ist ein BenQ FP91GX. Das ist nun schon der 3. Bildschirm den ich zerlegt habe weil sich ein Tierchen verirrt hatte. Davon waren 2 auch von BenQ. Die mögen sie anscheinend besonders gerne.

Ich denke mal es spielt aber auch eine große rolle wo der Bildschirm steht, meiner steht ziemlich nahe am Fenster und das ist abends im Sommer immer ganz geöffnet.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*

Puh. Hatte sowas auch mal bei meinem alten 15" Monitor, ging aber schnell wieder raus. Heute passiert mir sowas auch nie wieder. Meine Vermutung: Den Viechern ist einfach zu heiß, soviel Abwärme wie die neue Hardware produziert!


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Juli 2008)

da ich das problem, zum glück, noch nie hatte, seh ich das ganze aber trotzdem als schönest "How-To: TFT-Zerlegen" an ^^

schöner, kurzer guide.


----------



## DanielX (14. Juli 2008)

Ist mal schön zu sehen wie man so nen Monitor mal zerlegt da ich es zum Glück noch nie musste, aber der Fehler ansich ist einfach nur der Hammer.


----------



## der_schnitter (14. Juli 2008)

Ja,mein Monitor is auch so verbugt 
Aber trotzdem feiner Guide


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*



kays schrieb:


> den Bildschirm den ich zerlegt habe ist ein BenQ FP91GX. Das ist nun schon der 3. Bildschirm den ich zerlegt habe weil sich ein Tierchen verirrt hatte. Davon waren 2 auch von BenQ. Die mögen sie anscheinend besonders gerne.



LOL, mein Kumpel hat auch ein Insekt fast in der Mitte drin, er sagt es stört ihn  garnicht mehr

Aber jetzt ratet doch mal von welcher Firma sein TFT ist
(Wer es zuerst errät bekommt nen keks)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Juli 2008)

BenQ

*Keks-haben-will*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> BenQ
> 
> *Keks-haben-will*



Wow beim ersten Versuch richtig, woher konntest du das wissen? 


Hier haste dein Keks



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Juli 2008)

Wow, sogar das Original mit 52 Zähnen. 

Um ein bisschen BTT zu kommen: Hatte bei zig TFTs erst einmal das Problem - und jetzt kommt das Erstaunliche (festhalten): Es war *kein* BenQ-Monitor. 
War afaik Medion.


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2008)

Tja mir ist das eigentlich relativ da.
Solange ich weiß das ich mit meinem BenQ (FP93GX+) einen der Reaktionschnellsten TFTs auf dem Markt habe ist die Sache für mich erledigt so ich zocke jetzt erstmal ne runde COD4 ohne Schlieren.

Naja vor etwa 4 Jahren hätte diese Aussage so ziehmlich jeden TFT besitzer vor Neid erblassen lassen aber nen Versuch ists Wert


----------



## Mr_Duese (14. Juli 2008)

Hat nen Kollege von mir auch. Der hat locker 20-30 kleine Würmchen da drinne ^^

Scheint ja, wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen, ein BenQ typisches Problem zu sein
Wundert mich aber au nich, son TFT wird ja recht warm, Luftschlitze sind da schon angebracht, vor allem bei älteren Modellen wo die Wärmeentwicklung noch höher war.

Vllt. sollte ich ihm den Thread mal nahe legen ^^

Nettes How-To btw


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Juli 2008)

*WAS?* 20-30 Würmchen? 
Mal ehrlich - *wo* stehen eure Monitore, dass solche Tiere da überhaupt hinkommen?


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Juli 2008)

Theoretisch müssen da keine Viecher reinkommen, wenns ordentlich abgedichtet ist. Die Lüftungsschlitze hinten sind vor allem fürs Backlight und das integrierte Netzteil gedacht. Das Panel selbst wird afaik nicht warm und kann daher ruhig nach vorn hin abgedichtet werden, bzw. der Bereich zwischen Panel und Backlight.
Aber manche Hersteller machen es halt nicht, oder lassen ihr Backlight hinten aus den Schlitzen "leaken", so dass die Minifliegen dann davon angezogen werden.

Bei mir in meinem FSC sind bisher noch keine Insekten drin, wobei es aber netzweit vereinzelte berichte gibt, das es wohl möglich sei. Bei BenQ scheint es ja eine regelrechte Krankheit zu sein.
Am besten halt Rolladen runter, Fenster nicht ganz aufmachen usw. Die viecher sollen draußen bleiben.

Eventuelle Tierkadaver hinterm PC-Schreibtisch hervorholen und entsorgen kann auch helfen gegen Fliegen.


----------



## mFuSE (15. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Solange ich weiß das ich mit meinem BenQ (FP93GX+) einen der Reaktionschnellsten TFTs auf dem Markt habe ....
> Naja vor etwa 4 Jahren hätte diese Aussage so ziehmlich jeden TFT besitzer vor Neid erblassen lassen aber nen Versuch ists Wert




Wirklich? 
... mm ...

mm ..... nein 

Aber einen Mitleidsvollen Blick hättest du von mir trotzdem gekriegt 




DanielX schrieb:


> Ist mal schön zu sehen wie man so nen Monitor mal zerlegt da ich es zum Glück noch nie musste, aber der Fehler ansich ist einfach nur der Hammer.



Wirklich lustig ist das eigentlich nicht :p




Wenn man bisschen ausm dem Haus kommt merkt man das dies ein ziemlich regionales Problem ist :p

Hier iner Stadt ist das Problem nicht existent, in ländlichen Gebieten allerdings kommen diese Viecher schwarmweise vor 
Da gibts im Sommer keinen Tag andem nicht irgendwo irgendwas rumkrabelt 


Intressanterweise habe unsere Lenovo TFTs damit kein Problem .... aber .. oh Wunder ... BenQ Monitore haben schon bewegte Pixel gesehen ...

BenQ muss also so richtig gepfuscht und and der Monitorkapselung gespart haben


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (15. Juli 2008)

zum glück gibt es noch net die oberfreaks die sich direkt nen neuen TFT kaufen^^


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (15. Juli 2008)

Doch ICH.

Ne, war nur Spaß


----------



## DataLorD (16. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man den Thread umbenennen:

*Garantie auf deinem TFT? So wirst du sie los.*

Mit anderen Worten: Wer am TFT schraubt, killt seine Garantie. Oder auch das eine oder andere EXTREM empfindliche Folienkabel. und das bekommt man als Normalsterblicher ganz sicher nicht geflickt. Das das bei nem Benq relativ problemlos geht, ist leider nur die Ausnahme.


----------



## Oliver (16. Juli 2008)

Den befallenen TFT einzuschicken, ist in den meisten Fällen aber reine Geldverschwendung, weil Insektenbefall kein Garantiefall ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Den befallenen TFT einzuschicken, ist in den meisten Fällen aber reine Geldverschwendung, weil Insektenbefall kein Garantiefall ist.


Nicht bei allen Herstellern...

Laut 'meinen Informationen' sind die Hersteller gerad dabei diesen Zustand zu ändern und sehen Insektenbefall durchaus auch als Garantiefall an...

Da sollte man den Hersteller mal fragen, ob das Insekt ein Garantiefall ist oder nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Theoretisch müssen da keine Viecher reinkommen, wenns ordentlich abgedichtet ist. Die Lüftungsschlitze hinten sind vor allem fürs Backlight und das integrierte Netzteil gedacht. Das Panel selbst wird afaik nicht warm und kann daher ruhig nach vorn hin abgedichtet werden, bzw. der Bereich zwischen Panel und Backlight.
> Aber manche Hersteller machen es halt nicht, oder lassen ihr Backlight hinten aus den Schlitzen "leaken", so dass die Minifliegen dann davon angezogen werden.
> 
> Bei mir in meinem FSC sind bisher noch keine Insekten drin, wobei es aber netzweit vereinzelte berichte gibt, das es wohl möglich sei. Bei BenQ scheint es ja eine regelrechte Krankheit zu sein.
> ...


Auch sonsonsten spricht nix dagegen, Filtermaterial davor zu packen, wie es z.B. bei Festplatten der Fall ist, die ja auch ein Druckausgleichsloch haben, eben mit Filter...

Hier sind selten Insekten drin


----------



## phoenix86 (16. Juli 2008)

@kays 
was ist mit dem 1% der TFTs bei denen der vordere Rahmen nicht gesteckt ist?
Wie könnte es dann noch festgemacht sein, ausser natürlich geschraubt!
Ich hoffe mal nicht geklebt oder so?!

THX phoenix


----------



## kays (16. Juli 2008)

DataLorD schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Thread umbenennen:
> 
> *Garantie auf deinem TFT? So wirst du sie los.*
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: Wer am TFT schraubt, killt seine Garantie. Oder auch das eine oder andere EXTREM empfindliche Folienkabel. und das bekommt man als Normalsterblicher ganz sicher nicht geflickt. Das das bei nem Benq relativ problemlos geht, ist leider nur die Ausnahme.




Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch aber wenn du so sehr auf Garantie aus bist ist das vielleicht das falsche Forum für dich. Denn dann würde ja "wenn es nach dir geht" fast jedes Thema nicht so:
"Grafikkarte Übertakten" 
sondern so: 
"Garantie der Grafikkarte verlieren" heißen

Und das könnte man ja dann auf fast jedes Thema hier im Forum anwenden.

Das man dadurch die Garantie verliert ist ja selbstverständlich, doch bei einem TFT der eh keine Garantie mehr hat spielt das ja keine Rolle mehr.
>Das muss ja jeder für sich selber entscheiden was er tut.


 @PCGH_Oliver: Es gibt wirklich manche Hersteller die das als Garantiefall sehen, doch leider kann ich gerade nicht genau sagen welche das sind. Ich weiß aber das ich darüber schon was im netz gelesen habe. Wenn ich es wieder finden sollte Poste ich es mal.

gruß kays


----------



## Anbei (16. Juli 2008)

Ich finde die Anleitung klasse

Ich bin auch Besitzer eines BenQ Monitors, aber bisher, 3 mal auf Holz klopfen, noch ohne lebende Pixel ausgekommen.

*Shit, jetzt habe ich es ausgesprochen *


----------



## kays (16. Juli 2008)

phoenix86 schrieb:


> @kays
> was ist mit dem 1% der TFTs bei denen der vordere Rahmen nicht gesteckt ist?
> Wie könnte es dann noch festgemacht sein, ausser natürlich geschraubt!
> Ich hoffe mal nicht geklebt oder so?!
> ...




Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht genau beantworten, aber ich tippe auch mal auf geklebt. Ein Bekannter hat einen Sony (genaue Bezeichnung kann ich dir leider gerade nicht sagen) an dem ich mir fast die Zähne ausgebissen habe. Dort war es nicht möglich unter den vorderen Rahmen zu kommen ohne etwas kaputt zu machen, der muß einfach geklebt worden sein denn anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären.
Man kann ja da auch nirgends ordentlich hebeln ohne was kaputt zu machen, und das war es dann doch nicht wert.

Ich hoffe ja mal das der bald den geist aufgibt und ich den noch mal in die Finger bekomme, nur aus reiner neugier


----------



## AMDSempron (16. Juli 2008)

Mal so ne andere Frage: sind meine 2 CRTs davor denn sicher? Ich mein, die verpowern zusammen 200 Watt werden also warm (mein PC verbrät auch 200, 130nm sei Dank und dort hab ich schon viel Zeugs gefunden) und die ham ne Menge Mehr Lüftungsschlitze.


----------



## kays (16. Juli 2008)

Da brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen, es ist unmöglich das kleine Tierchen in einen CRT kommen da die Bildröhre luftdicht verschlossen ist. 

Du bist SAVE


----------



## SoF (17. Juli 2008)

in meinem monitor aka insektenfänger stecken mitlerweile 2 viecher ^^ bisher nehme ich 4. und lebe damit, da der monitor nur noch an meinem zweitsystem im schlafzimmer genutzt wird. meist bin ich schon zu müde um die tierchen zu sehen, aber wenn ich mal wieder lust habe, probier ich das vielleicht auch mal. 
hab zwar schonmal einen tft auseinandergenommen, aber dabei ist mir nicht aufgefallen, dass man ihn soweit zerlegen kann, dass man an die oberste scheibe des monitors kommt. auf jeden fall ein interessanter guide!


----------



## roadgecko (17. Juli 2008)

In meinem Samsung SyncMaster hat sich auch schonmal eine kleine Fliege verirrt, die aber nach 1 Tag wieder weg. 

In meinem neuen Asus MW221U war zum glück noch keine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (19. Juli 2008)

Debuggung a Screen 

Gutes Tutorial.


----------



## Bigyeti (20. Juli 2008)

Mein alter BenQ ( 3,5 gehalten und doch leider in die ewigen Jagtgründe eigegangen) hatte noch kein SummSumm Problem^^
Aber du machst mir iwie Angst, dass sich in meinen kommenden 24er BenQ so ein hundsgemeines Vieh verirren könnte :/


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. Juli 2008)

Ach, das ist der komische rote, schwarz gepunktete Fleck auf meinem Bildschirm 

Nene, sowas ist wirklich mal sehr interressant anzuschauen wie dumm manche Tiere wirklich sein können (oder raffiniert hinter die Scheibe zu kommen ).


----------



## kays (21. Juli 2008)

Es ist wohl mal soweit ein dickes Danke an euch für die durchweg positiven Reaktionen auszusprechen, damit hätte ich ja nicht gerechnet. Es freut mich sehr das der kleine Guide euch zusagt.


----------



## S1lencer (3. August 2008)

Sehr hilfreiches howto würd ich sagen, denn ich habe auch schon solche Tierchen in meinem Iiyama prolite E431S gehabt, aber es hat sich gott sei dank wieder in wohlgefallen aufgelöst.

Aber bei Iiyama ist das ein Garantiefall.


----------



## p1t (5. August 2008)

Sehr schönes HowTo   In meinen Benq FP93GX hat sich auch mal ein Tierchen verirrt. Is mir zuerst beim Surfen aufgefalen, und ich dachte das wär irgend nen dummer Flasheffekt. Hab voll Panik bekommen. Das Tier war aber zum Glück nach 2 Tagen oder so weg.


----------



## raptorxp (5. August 2008)

Bei mir hat sich vor einigen Monaten schon ein Tierchen in meinen TFT verirrt, ist aber unten rechts, da wo von Windows die Uhr angezeigt wird, stehen geblieben und nervt daher kaum.

Problematischer ist, dass sich in den letzten Tagen ein Insekt in mein Notebook-Display gewagt hat und nun fast mittig positioniert hat und nicht mehr bewegt.

Wie kommen diese Viecher bloß auf die bescheuerte Idee, in eine große Fläche reinzukrabbeln?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. August 2008)

Waoh, ins notebookdisplay? die haben nichma lüftungsschlitze....wie hat das vieh denn das Geschaft? das muss sich ja tief ins innere des notebooks gewagt haben um dann ins display zu kommen...mutig mutig die viecher


----------



## julben (21. Oktober 2008)

Danke für das Tutorial, hatte zwei Tierchen in meinem ViewSonic, sind jetzt weg.


----------



## -GodDy- (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn das tierchen drin is am besten draufdrücken hab ich ma in nem anderen forum gelesen hab mal gegoogled 

Ne spaß beiseite 

Wenn du jez noch ne lösung hast um nervige pixel fehler loszuwerden wär ich dir sowas von dankbar weil ich habe 2 stück unten rechts bei der windows uhrzeit -.- Nervt mich tierisch is zwra kaumsichtbar aber ich achte auf nix anderes mehr ^^


----------



## CeresPK (26. Juli 2009)

ähhmm Pixelfehler sind nicht gleich Insekten im TFT 
wenn du den TFT neu hast und dich die Pixelfehler so stören verlang nen Austauschmodell.


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Juli 2009)

Pixelfehler kannst du nicht "loswerden", die sind bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen permanent. Man kann es mit vorsichtigem "Massieren" der betroffenen Stelle versuchen, aber meistens bleibt kaputt halt kaputt. Falls der Hersteller deines TFTs irgendeine Zero-Pixel Garantie hat, kannst du ein Austauschgerät bekommen, das musst du halt nachschauen.

Ansonsten musst du damit leben, aber Fehler am Rand sind ja noch erträglich, nerviger ist es mitten im Bild. Ein richtiger Mangel ist es aber nicht, solange die Pixelfehlerzahl für die klasse des Gerätes nicht überschritten wird. Siehe Pixelfehler ? Wikipedia


----------



## ole88 (26. Juli 2009)

wie soll das denn bitte gehen? irgendwie sowas kenn ich nich trotzdem viel mühe und gute anleitung


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. Juli 2009)

Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt und auch nie davon gehört.


----------



## Chucky1978 (26. Juli 2009)

Gute Mittel dagegen sind :

- mit der fliegenklatsche drauf hauen bis es weg geht, oder mit dem dicke daumen zerdrücken...

- essig essenz drüber kippen, die stirbt irgedwann, und wenn es immer noch lebt. stahlwolle und weg rubbeln..

-machmal hilt es auch, in die unterste Ecke auf dem Bilschirm ein loch zu bohren, damit das Viech rauskann.. vielleicht hat es sich ja durch die Schlitze im Heck verirrt...


----------



## Ursinho (31. Juli 2009)

Mir fällt gerade auch auf, dass unser Medion Bildschirm oben auf der ganzen Fläche Rillen hat 

naja aber zum Glück nicht so groß´, dass eine Fliege darin verirren könnte. Aber evtl. sehr kleine oder halt andere mini-Kreaturen^^

naja die Wärme da oben ist nicht ohne.. die Viecher verbrennen sich ja ihre Fühlerchen


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. September 2009)

Hi!

Tja, das Problem kenne ich leider: in meinen neuen 24" (Samsung) hat sich nach einer Woche so ein Viech verirrt.
Die nenne sich 'Gewittertierchen' und reagieren wohl auf elektrische Felder oder so was.

Erst krabbelte es noch herum, da habe ich - Tip aus eienr Printed - den Monitor ausgeschaltet, umgedreht und eine Lampe auf die Rückseite gerichtet, damit dat Viech durch das Licht wieder heraus gelockt wird.
Fand aber nicht 'raus und nu habe ich einen (nicht mehr) "lebenden Pixelfehler"....

Na ja, vielleicht probiere ich das mal aus.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Jami (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Insekt im TFT ? So wirst du es wieder los*

Also manche Insekten folgen auch de Mauszeiger, man kann die relativ leicht rauslocken, und wenn sie am Rand sind einfach schnell Rausschütteln


----------



## ShadowSAW (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo, gibts im Netz eine ähnliche Anleitung, die Bilder scheinen nicht zu gehen.


----------



## commander_5000 (22. Juni 2010)

hm , bin gespannt wo das so etwas reinkommen soll 
ih setze mal ein paar ameisen auf meinem tft ab und warte ein bisschen xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2010)

commander_5000 schrieb:


> hm , bin gespannt wo das so etwas reinkommen soll
> ih setze mal ein paar ameisen auf meinem tft ab und warte ein bisschen xD



Viele LCD`s haben hinten Luft-Gitter. Allerdings sollte kein Weg hinter die Scheibe führen, da merkt man welche Hersteller sparen


----------



## Otep (22. Juni 2010)

Hm, habe ich selbst schon Live gesehen 

Mein Kumpel hatte so was in seinem Samsung... erst dachten wir Pixelfehler... dann... oh, werden ja imma mehr... und dann... oh, die bewegen sich ja... LOL hab ich gelacht 

Haben dann bei Samsung angerufen, die haben den Monitor abgeholt und ne Woche später kam er gereinigt wieder... das war echt lustig.


----------



## Rocksteak (26. Juni 2010)

Einfach den GTX 480 Sli-Verbund runtertakten und den Strom für den Insektenbrutzler verwenden, den man dann neben dran stellt. Problem gelöst.


----------

